# Shackled City Adventure Path Campaign (Thread Closed)



## Phyrrus (Dec 17, 2005)

*General Information*[sblock]

*Standard week:*

Day	Activity
Starday	work
Sunday	work
Moonday	work
Godsday	worship
Waterday work
Earthday	 work
Freeday	 rest

*Common Calendar:*

Each month is 28 days long, each festival is 7 days long.

Month/festival	Season
-_Needfest_	midwinter
Fireseek	             winter
Readying	             spring
Coldeven	             spring
-_Growfest_
Planting	             low summer
Flocktime	             low summer
Wealsun	             low summer
-_Richfest_	midsummer
Reaping	             high summer
Goodmonth	high summer
Harvester	high summer
- _Brewfest_
Patchwall	             autumn
Ready’reat	autumn
Sunsebb	             winter	

A year is 364 days long.

Two moons:
•	Luna, large, pale, cycles in 28 days
•	Celene, small, aquamarine, cycles in 91 days[/sblock]

*Cauldron*[sblock]

Built inside the mouth of a dormant volcano, the town Cauldron is aptly named. The town's buildings, tightly packed and built from volcanic rock and wood, line the inner bowl of the volcano. Cobblestone roads form concentric circlesaround a small lake of cold water, which fills the volcano's basin. Although the town's sewage seeps into the lake, local clerics routinely purify the water for the citizens of the city in exchange for a sizable charitable donation to each of their temples from the Lord Mayor, Orbius Vhalantru.

A 50-foot-tall fortified wall of black malachite encircles the city, tracing the outer rim of the volcano. Four roads descend the outer walls of the volcano, becoming major throughfares that lead to the other towns and distant sites. The districts nearer to the rim of the city tend to be occupied by the upper class families and elite merchants. The closer one gets to the center of town (and the closer to the pungent odors of the central lake), the shoddier the construction and the more dangerous the back alleys.

Most people get around Cauldron on foot, although the town has its share of wagons and carriages, most of the owned by the merchants and nobles.

The hot days of summer have rolled into autumn, and with its passing overcast days which allow brief flashes of sunshine before unleashing a drizzling rain have become the norm. Also the air has begun to have a chill in it as the nights grow longer, and many in the town grumble and speak of the bad omens this chill wind brings.[/sblock]

*History*[sblock]

Over 600 years ago, the towns of Redgorge and Cauldron were founded by Surabar Spellmason, a great wizard from Sasserine.  Numerous profitable mines attracted prospectors and adventurers to the area.  

The rim of the extinct volcano acts as a natural defense against the local monsters.  This, along with the discovery of underground complexes below the city, favored Cauldron’s growth over the centuries.

Several decades ago, rainy winters resulted in massive flood damage to the lower reaches of Cauldron.  As the local churches have successfully dealt with this annual problem, The Flood Festival is founded.  

Seven years ago, a plague of filth fever struck Cauldron.  Several hundred people die before the plague is brought under control.[/sblock]

*Common Knowledge about Cauldron*[sblock]

Cauldron’s Concentric Streets
Obsidian Avenue (outer most)
Magma Avenue
Lava Avenue
Ash Avenue (inner most)
Crater Lake - lies at the center of the city[sblock]

*Temples in Cauldron*[sblock]

*Cathedral of Wee Jas*
•	Obsidian Ave southeast
•	impressive tower, one of the most beautiful in Cauldron
•	responsible for dealing with unclaimed dead, and maintaining catacombs 
•	maintained by a large staff of about 25

*Church of St. Cuthbert*
•	Obsidian Ave north
•	two-story church with white marble walls with veins of vivid blue
•	inscription above doors: “Within law lives hope”
•	maintained by a medium sized staff 

*Shrine of Pelor*
•	Magma Ave south
•	simple yellow tower, 60 feet tall
•	maintained by a solitary cleric

*Temple of Lordly Might (Kord)*
•	Obsidian Ave southwest
•	simple stone two-story church; lower floor is mostly a large open air arena
•	many statues depicting creatures in competition
•	sponsor sporting events throughout the year
•	maintained by a large sized staff[/sblock]

*Meeting Places*[sblock]

*Coy Nixie:* High-class tavern and dancehall.
*Cusp of Sunrise:*High-society club; membership by invitation only.
*Drunken Morkoth Inn:*Caters to traveling merchants and adventurers.
*Laughing Horse Inn:* Lower cost inn catering to adventurers.
*Minuta’s Board:* Low cost inn and flophouse.
*Slippery Eel Tavern:* Working class watering hole.
*Tipped Tankard Tavern:* Best food and drinks for common folk.[/sblock]

*Shops*[sblock]

*Back 0’ Beyond Outfitters:* Provides equipment for adventurers and hunters, including trap making supplies and bows.
*Garthun Imports:* Specializes in alcohol, tobacco, gourmet sweets and seafood.
*Gurnezarn’s Smithy:* Regarded as the finest smith in town; independent of the Lathenmire family.
*Lathenmire Smithies (four locations):* Association of blacksmiths, weaponsmiths and armorsmiths; under the control of the Lathenmire family; near monopoly of arms and armor in Cauldron.
*Maavu Imports:* Specializes in rare and unusual books.
*Penryn's Creations:* A small magic shop that includes various clockwork mechanisms, animated toys, and magic items of all types.
*Skie’s Treasury:* Buys and sells magic items.
*Sure Foot Livery:* The only livery in town.
*Tygot’s Old Things:* Well-stocked antiquity shop; frequently buys old documents and art objects.
*Weer’s Elixirs:* Alchemical items and potions.
*Westkey’s Map Emporium:* Good selection of regional, local, building and treasure maps.
*Zanathor’s Provisions:* General store with reasonable prices.[/sblock]

*Other Points of Interest*[sblock]

*Bluecrater Academy:* One of the tallest buildings in Caulron; where most youth go to learn a trade; upper floors consist of libraries and research offices; maintains registry of tutors, including arcane casters.
*Duskhaven Moneylenders:* Offers reasonable loans; money changing services for associated guild members, including exchanges for gems; secure banking services.
*Jarran’s Playhouse:* Local theater company; caters to middle class merchants.
*Lakeside Park:* Park along Crater Lake; popular fishing point for children; includes pavilion where the Lord Mayor makes occasional announcements.
*Tinkers’ Guildhall:* Odd looking building made of a patchwork of materials and uneven surfaces; supplies and support for Cauldron’s non-traditional artisans.
*Town Guard Barracks:* The guard hires mercenaries; offers martial training; houses an underground prison.
*Town Hall:* Land, property and historical archives are kept here; maintains registry of legal advocates; money changing services for Cauldron citizens, including bars of precious metal for large denominations.[/sblock]

*Local Currency*[sblock]

*Uniform Coin Elements*

All coins printed in Cauldron have a small 'hole' cut in their centers. Initially this was done for to very practical reasons - 
1 The first was to reduce the 'cost' of the currency by reducing the metal needed even if the saving was not substantial.
2 The second reason was to thread the coins together on a thick string to carry around a person's waist. 

Today the practice is still retained for traditional reasons and to symbolize Cauldrons volcanic foundations within the dormant volcanoes mouth.

*Copper 'Common'*

When debate about the currency of Cauldron was first being debated amongst the new nobles, dignities and businessmen of the new town, the copper coin was almost not included in the currency. The nobles of the town argued that the copper coin found in most countries of the world were unsightly and rarely used except by the commoners. Eventually the merchants and businessmen convinced the nobles to print the coin so that the 'commoners' would have a coin to use.

This is where the term 'Copper Common' comes from. A coin for the commoners.

*Silver 'Steadier'*

The criminals of Cauldron are executed in front of the town hall for the most heinous of crimes. Before the headsman swings his axe to behead the wrong doer must pay the headsman his wage - a silver piece - ensuring a quick death. Criminals who choose not to pay the headsman can expect a haphazard job sometimes taking numerous blows before the unfortunate criminal is finally beheaded and feels no more. 

Paying a silver to 'steady' the headsman’s axe is considered money well spent and is where the term ‘Steadier’ comes from. 

*Gold 'Tumbler'*

Cauldron was initially colonized, founded and eventually constructed by Sundabar Spellmason. When the popular mayor of the time died their was great debate as to his successor. To alleviate any conflict the nobles decided to give the post to a distant descendent of Sundabar. The poor fop was both arrogant and stupid and did not realize the truth behind his distant appointment and was thrilled to lead the city to a new golden age. The nobles had agreed to use the fellow as a figurehead and lead the city jointly, at least in theory. 

In an attempt to promote his unusual appointment, the nobles decided to spread lavish tales of his royal heritage, importance and grandeur and to hold a grand celebration for his arrival. Rather than endear him to the people, this instead began to alienate him.  

For months the citizens of Cauldron were forced to pay increased taxes in preparation of the ‘royal’ visit. Much of the local food and produce began to be stowed away for the Royal celebration and many of Cauldron’s poor began to go hungry. By the time the young fop had made his lengthy journey to the city, the citizens of Cauldron were disgruntled and far from welcoming.

As the fop arrived with much fanfare and paraded through the city he could sense the peoples obvious hostilities. In an attempt to alleviate their anger the fop choose to board a local fishing boat, fill it with food, sail around the inner lake and toss the food to the hungry citizens. What happened next became legendary in Cauldron.

Whether it was the weight of the food or the barrage of vegetables that the citizens hurled back at the astonished sovereign, the boat overturned sending the beleaguered fop tumbling into the dirty water. The roar of laughter as the fellow bobbled in the watery mix of food and flotsam was enormous while the fop dragged himself to the shore thoroughly embarrassed and looking like a drowned cat. He left for home that very night, the celebrations were cancelled and the food distributed back to the markets and onto the citizens table.

To this day the Cauldron gold coin has the depiction of the current mayor on one side. To the citizens of Cauldon the mayor is known as the ‘Fop’ after the poor fellow who ‘tumbled’ into the lake and the coin his face adorns –  Gold Tumbler.  

*Platinum 'Cusp'*

The Cusp of Sunrise is a very old, traditional and exclusive club in Cauldron. It was formed very early in Cauldron’s history and has always been a haven for nobles and the wealthy from the toils of modern living. The common citizens of Cauldron are as likely to be allowed membership into this club as they are to own one of Cauldron rare platinum coins and Cauldron’s nobles are the only ones likely to possess a platinum coin in the first place.

It is a fact that Cauldron’s nobility rarely use platinum coins for little other than as ‘chips’ in the game of ‘Gems’ in the club or to pay for drinks, food or services therein. 

This is where the term ‘Cusp Coin’ or simple ‘Cusp’ originated.[/sblock] 

*Towns and Villages*[sblock]

*Cauldron (small city)*
•	Population: 7,500 adults
•	Authority figures: Lord Mayor Severn Navalant (male human); the Mayor’s office has been held by the Navalant family for 200 years; Severen is well liked by the populace
•	Mixed population, with significant halfling and gnome communities, although all races are present
•	Town emblem: a watchful eye wreathed in flames

*Hollowsky (village)*
•	Population: 460 adults
•	Economy: brewing, plantation farming
•	East of Cauldron

*Kingfisher Hollow (large town)*
•	Populaiton: 2,100 adults
•	Economy: plantation farming, exotic wood
•	Northeast of Cauldron

*Redgorge (village)*
•	Population: 600 adults
•	Economy: farming and mining
•	South of Cauldron

*Sasserine (large city)*
•	Population: 22,000 adults
•	Coastal city on Jeklea Bay
•	north of Cauldron, 2-3 days travel

*Gradsul (large town)*
•	northwest of Cauldron, about 7 days travel[/sblock]

*Other Sites of Interest*[sblock]

*Demonskar*– Deep in the jungle there is a crater where a great city once stood.  It is reported to be infested by demons to this day, 

*Eagles Hold* – A convocation of friendly giant eagles to the south of Cauldron has reportedly been harassed by gargoyles.

*Ganitor Mines* - These mines run by the Taskerhill family recently dug into an undiscovered cavern; green smoke began billowing out the mine, preventing its operations from continuing.

*Eskanburg* – A dwarven noble is attempting to settle a new mining village north of Cauldron, and is hiring adventurers to secure the area. 

*Haunted Village* – This is a ruined settlement in the foothills south of Cauldron.  It is rumored to be haunted by powerful undead.

*Jarl Khurok’s Keep* – Years ago, a powerful frost giant, Jarl Khurok, united all of the ogre and giant tribes in the region far southeast of Cauldron.  A band of adventurers assassinated him; no one knows what lurks in the abandoned keep.

*Lair of Hookface* – Somewhere to the far north of Cauldron lays the lair of a great dragon. He hasn’t stirred in about a century, and everyone is happy with leaving the place alone. 

*Lucky Monkey* – This is a roadhouse on the way to Sasserine.  It has a chapel to Fharlanghn, which is occasionally visited by a wandering cleric.  It lies to the northwest of Cauldron.

*Tower of Bagrains* – This tower, supposedly founded by an apprentice of Surabar Spellmason, lies off of the road leading to Kingfisher Hallow; it is reported to be protected by an unearthly glow.[/sblock]

OOC Thanks:[sblock]I would like to say thanks to RPGenius site for having this info in various places and will gladly take it down if any take offense to it. I hope it helps to enrich the game for all those taking part in it.[/sblock]


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 17, 2005)

Char guidelines:

I will be taking 4-5 chars starting off.

Lvl 1
28pt buy
Races allowed: All core and willing to consider a non-core from the Races "Of" and Eberron with good story. 
Classes allowed: All core and willing to consider non-core from Complete "X" with good story. Sorry though, no psionics.

Starting wealth: Max for class
Hit points: Max for 1st, average hps for each level.

All I ask is that the chars be from Cauldron, and I will post more info on the city if some it seems there is any interest in starting this.

Hope to see some ideas if it catches anyone's eye.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 18, 2005)

Sure - I'd be happy to give this a try. I never have played the Adventure Path myself, though I know the basic outline from Story Hours and the like. 

 I fancy playing a half-orc in this game... never played one before, and I like to keep myself on my toes with new challenges.  A cleric I think, quite heavily melee specced. Maybe with some levels of fighter later on.


----------



## hbarsquared (Dec 18, 2005)

Is Eberron stuff okay?  I've been itching to play a warforged artificer for some time, now.  As long as the background is appropriate to Cauldron, would such a concept be acceptable?

Thanks.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 18, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Sure - I'd be happy to give this a try. I never have played the Adventure Path myself, though I know the basic outline from Story Hours and the like.
> 
> I fancy playing a half-orc in this game... never played one before, and I like to keep myself on my toes with new challenges.  A cleric I think, quite heavily melee specced. Maybe with some levels of fighter later on.




The main churches in the town are to St. Cuthbert, Kord, Wee Jas, and a small shrine to Pelor. However, if you are a travelling priest of a different faith who has come trying to get a foot in with the city, that can be worked in also.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 18, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Is Eberron stuff okay?  I've been itching to play a warforged artificer for some time, now.  As long as the background is appropriate to Cauldron, would such a concept be acceptable?
> 
> Thanks.




While I love the Warforged race, I can't think of anyway that he could be in Greyhawk. If you can find a way to get him in there, I will definately consider it. Otherwise, I'm not sure if I could be fair and do it.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 18, 2005)

I thought about the warforged concept and am willing to let it go. However, most people will see him/her as nothing more than a sentient golem, and it may not always be easy for him to be accepted as a true being. I look forward to seeing the backstory for him, as well as his "birth" in Oerth.

And since I can't allow one Eberron race without allowing the others as well, I will alter creation thread to reflect that.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 18, 2005)

If I get a spot, I'll happily play a hafling or elven Rogue or Scout (Complete Warrior).   A straight up and down trapspringer.  Of course, if you were generous enough to allow play of a Whisper Gnome (+0 LA) (from Races of Stone), then that would be an easy choice.

Edit: And I have no idea about the Adventure Path series as the only story hour I have read is Piratecat's Defenders of Daybreak.

And I post pretty regularly.  Usually check the boards several times per day.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 18, 2005)

St. Cuthbert. Definitely St. Cuthbert. 

 But just so you know, I'm thinking of actually making the character a fighter/rogue. He'll still be very devoutly devoted to St. Cuthbert, but rather than going down the priestly route he'll just be a big mean bruiser.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 18, 2005)

Legildur said:
			
		

> If I get a spot, I'll happily play a hafling or elven Rogue or Scout (Complete Warrior).   A straight up and down trapspringer.  Of course, if you were generous enough to allow play of a Whisper Gnome (+0 LA) (from Races of Stone), then that would be an easy choice.
> 
> Edit: And I have no idea about the Adventure Path series as the only story hour I have read is Piratecat's Defenders of Daybreak.
> 
> And I post pretty regularly.  Usually check the boards several times per day.




With a good backstory of what would bring a reclusive whisper gnome to live in a big city, I will allow it. I know with all of their bonuses that they become the perfect rogues, so spin a good yarn, and I will allow it, otherwise the halfling/elvish rogue is all yours.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2005)

Does this have anything to do with the Age of Worms campaign from dragon?

Because I am (well... technically) playing in an AoW game (which is currently on hold, due to the DM being swamped with work and other obligations).

Other than that, I know absolutely nothing about the campaign. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd love to play a doppelganger using the Monster Class presented in Races of Destiny on page 95.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Does this have anything to do with the Age of Worms campaign from dragon?



No, the city of Cauldron is from the Shackled City campaign.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 18, 2005)

So we have the build thus far:

Eluvan: Half-orc fighter (primary fighter/secondary rogue later on)
Jeremy: Potential warforged atificer (primary arcane/secondary healer?)
Legildur: Potential Whisper Gnome Rogue (trapspringer spec)
Thanee: Rogue/Human Paragon (future primary divine caster/triatery rogue)


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd love to play a doppelganger using the Monster Class presented in Races of Destiny on page 95.




RoD was the only one I didn't pick up as I was getting the series, could you describe the breakdown without violating the copyright?

If they are similar to the Changling in Eberron, then it shouldn't be a problem, but not sure if I want to allow a full doppleganger in the game. Trying to keep things simple and fun for everyone if that makes any sense.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> RoD was the only one I didn't pick up as I was getting the series, could you describe the breakdown without violating the copyright?



I've got it written up in MS Word and PDF. I could email it to you.

frukathka.at.yahoo.dot.com


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2005)

Then I'd be interested as well. 

Looking at the proposed concepts, I suppose some sort of spellcaster would be good.

A human (or changeling? ) cleric of Dalt could be fun and would probably fit well into the background, but would need to multiclass and start out with another class (either a level of rogue or human paragon (from Unearthed Arcana), if that would be allowed) in order to be able to learn Open Lock at a decent enough level to be useful. 

The Eberron races (Changeling, Warforged) also appear as normal races in MMIII, BTW, so it's not that much of a stretch to allow them in a Greyhawk campaign.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur (Dec 18, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> With a good backstory of what would bring a reclusive whisper gnome to live in a big city, I will allow it. I know with all of their bonuses that they become the perfect rogues, so spin a good yarn, and I will allow it, otherwise the halfling/elvish rogue is all yours.



I know next to nothing about Greyhawk, so please feel free to make any suggestions.

Background of Flanadd[SBLOCK]It had been a long year.  A long year far from home.  And a hard year.  It seemed almost a lifetime ago that Flanadd of clan Falath had first ventured from his homeland in pursuit of a rogue halfling.  The halfling went by the name of Rosco Hilltopple, but that was probably a simple alias.  The worst part was the shame of it.  The shame of a clan of Whisper Gnomes taken by a simple con and by a halfling.  It was too much to bear.  The clan's loss of a family heirloom was a disaster and disgrace, and they'd be the laughing stock of the families should word get out.  Such was the shame that the deed was never spoken of again after the initial days.

It occurred during the celebrations for the matriach's 444th birthday - a momentous event.  Many of the gnomes blamed themselves for the loss, citing that they should have seen it coming, or mentioned something they thought odd.  But Rosco, or whatever his name really was, had been made welcome and had stayed for some time - it seems to make his plans and ingratiate himself; for he had, as Flanadd well knew, as he was one of many taken by the charismatic halfling.

As a young and impetuous gnome, Flanadd's blood boiled at the affront and the loss.  Eventually he and his friend Skorlun Daergl swore an oath to each other to track down Rosco and see justice (and retribution) done.

'Twas a year ago that the friends set out with barely a word to anyone.  And initially their hopes were high in returning to the clan as heroes.  But as the weeks and months wore on, their morale subsided, and success looked less and less sure.  Whoever Rosco was, he was elusive and left little sign of his passage - a glimpse by someone here, a victim there - just little things that a Whisper Gnome would recognise.  And no sign of the heirloom either - so not even an option to steal it back or even buy it.

As time wore on, and each village and town began to look more and alike, funds ran out, and the friends were reduced to escalating their petty thievery to survive.  But their luck ran out and a nasty encounter with the town guard left Skorlon dead and Flanadd with a badly wounded arm.

That was 2 weeks ago.  The arm, now mostly healed thanks to a friendly priest, but a heart still heavy with the loss of his friend - particularly as he couldn't save him or even bury him without giving himself up (and he knew the penalty for that).  Now Flanadd stands outside a bar, desperation increasing with no money, and no will to return home to an uncertain welcome.  He licks his lips, wishing for the taste of a decent ale, and maybe a slice of warm bread, but more than anything else - a future![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 18, 2005)

Legildur: Consider the Whisper Gnome yours, and after I post the city info for Cauldron, just tweak the history to fit him into being there.

Thanee: As we don't have a priest of any sort yet, a cleric would be nice. Where is Dalt listed at? Also a true caster would be handy as well, so either one is fine with me. Also, Human Paragon is an acceptable starting class with a good history of what makes him a niche above his fellow men/women.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 18, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Legildur: Consider the Whisper Gnome yours, and after I post the city info for Cauldron, just tweak the history to fit him into being there.



<grin> Too easy.  Probably have a full character ready in about 24 hours.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2005)

Dalt is listed in the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer.

A CG deity with the domains Protection, Travel and Trickery, whose clerics (should) have great knowledge about locks, which is why I think the multiclassing would be pretty much mandatory to achieve this. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Dalt is listed in the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer.
> 
> A CG deity with the domains Protection, Travel and Trickery, whose clerics (should) have great knowledge about locks, which is why I think the multiclassing would be pretty much mandatory to achieve this.
> 
> ...




Sounds like a good plan to me. I will leave it up to you if you want to go rogue first, or HP. Although I think either one will be fine.

Legildur: Hmm..not sure if I feel like I have been tricked by the well planned background.. Just don't make him too obvious of a munchkin and we will be okay.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 18, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Legildur: Hmm..not sure if I feel like I have been tricked by the well planned background.. Just don't make him too obvious of a munchkin and we will be okay.



LOL!  No planning.  I just thought it up then and there!  As for munchkin, just tell me what you DON'T want to see, and I'll make it fit.  I wasn't aiming for a combat machine, but a sneak.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 18, 2005)

Legildur said:
			
		

> LOL!  No planning.  I just thought it up then and there!  As for munchkin, just tell me what you DON'T want to see, and I'll make it fit.  I wasn't aiming for a combat machine, but a sneak.




I know that due to the racial, size, and rank abilities, he will have a min of +12 in Hide. I can accept that due to that. What I mean by obvious munchkin is just that, something like two 18s and the rest 8s.

We all have a touch of munchkin in us, but nothing that screams "I looked through all the books in order to make it impossible for me to fail" build...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2005)

Should we start a Rogue's Gallery thread or post characters here?


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good plan to me. I will leave it up to you if you want to go rogue first, or HP. Although I think either one will be fine.




Since Frukathka is making a doppelganger, I think a changeling would be a bit much in terms of weird races (), so human with human paragon sounds like a good idea (HP also gives more generally useful abilities to compensate a bit for the lost spell level, and we got plenty rogue levels among the party, too).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Starman (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd be interested in playing if there's still a spot. I'm not sure what I want to play, yet, though. I'll have to think of a concept while I'm sitting here at work avoiding work.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 18, 2005)

Eluvan: Half-orc fighter (primary fighter/secondary rogue later on)
Jeremy: Potential warforged atificer (primary arcane/secondary healer?)
Legildur: Potential Whisper Gnome Rogue (primary rogue/trapspringer spec)
Thanee: Human Paragon (future primary divine caster/triatery rogue)
Frukathka: Doppleganger (primary and secondary misc)
Starman: Paladin (Primary melee/secondary divine caster)

Alt:
Ambrus


Starman: I will close it out at six people, so you have the slot. As you can see the make-up of the group so far, pick what you feel is best, but we are light in the devoted arcane and primary coming out of the gate. Although if you want to go melee we are light on it as well.

Make the first submission for the RG here and after it gets the green light I will make a new thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2005)

Thareus (They-RE-iss)
Female Doppleganger

History & Background
Thareus was born to her caln many moons ago. She was raised in the underdark by all other dopplegangers and would have been continued to be raised as one had a band of adventurers not wiped out her clan. During the battle her mother snuck her off to a part of the cavernous network and cast a protection spell upon her to have her look like an elf child. When the band happened upon her they took her in and delivered her to the closest city. 

As an orphan with no family an no form to fit into normal society, she used some money the adventurers gave her to buy a heavy robe and cloth to cover her face. She eventually learned that the name of the city on the edge of the Lortmil Mountains that she was in was called Enstad. She followed the guards of the city around often and learned their routes. It wasn't long until they noticed her. Two guards escorted her to the local Fighetr's Guild and she took up training in the ways of arms and armor.

Thareus has had morality take hold in her and she wants to do the right thing, but she also knows her place. She has faced many trials so far and only wants to do what is right, not driven by a means of what is right on a racial level, but on a level of justice and trust.

She is currently 15 years old and is ready to make her mark on the world.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Stats to come later, I need to go to bed now.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd like to sign up as an alternate if possible. I'll be keeping an eye on the thread to see if anyone drops out.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 18, 2005)

The spot is yours and welcome to the game.

All: I will start prepping up the city info and get it posted later today/first thing in the morning. Today is a great day for football afterall, Go Panthers!!!


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll wait with the background (altho I do have a good idea about it already) until there is a little information about Cauldron, so I can fit it in better. 

I'll take starting gold of cleric, since HP has no starting gold and nothing to base it on, ok?

*Raven*
*Female Oeridian, 1st-Level Human Paragon* (XP 0)
*Medium Humanoid (Human)*

*Hit Dice:* 1d8 (8 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 16 (+2 Dex, +4 armor), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/+2
*Attack:* Flail (2H) +2 melee (1d8+3/19-20)
*Full Attack:* Flail (2H) +2 melee (1d8+3/19-20)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Adaptive Learning (Open Lock)
*Saves:* Fort +0, Ref +2, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Skills:* Climb¹* +5(3), Escape Artist¹* +6(4), Hide* +2(0), Knowledge (local)¹ +3(1), Listen¹ +6(4), Move Silently¹* +2(0), Open Lock¹ +6(4), Search¹ +6(4), Sense Motive¹ +6(4), Spot¹ +6(4), Tumble¹* (0); ¹ Human Paragon Class Skill, * Armor Check Penalty -2
*Feats:* Simple Weapon Proficiency, Martial Weapon Proficiency (flail), Light Armor Proficiency, Able Learner, Combat Expertise
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good

Raven stands 5 feet 8 inches tall and weighs 130 pounds. She is 19 years old, has shoulder-long, raven-black hair, blue eyes, and fair skin.

Raven speaks Common, Dwarven and Gnome.

*Equipment:* Flail, Dagger, Chain Shirt, Traveler's Outfit (2), Backpack, Bedroll, Scroll Case, Belt Pouch, Silk Rope (50 ft.), Sack, Waterskin, Sunrod (6), Tindertwig (6), Skeleton Keys, Wooden Holy Symbol of Dalt; 25 gp, 8 sp, 0 cp.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 18, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Today is a great day for football afterall, Go Panthers!!!



Football... Is that the brown pointy ball or the black and white polka-dot ball?


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 18, 2005)

The brown pointy one for me..

Thanee: You are short one feat, your human bonus one.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2005)

Able Learner and Combat Expertise are the two feats (human bonus and 1st level).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 18, 2005)

Alright... here ya go. I think I'm going to come to love this character, if he lives long enough. 

 I've taken the Monkey Grip feat from Complete Warrior; hope that's okay. It's tied into his history, and goes perfectly with my conception of the character. 

[sblock]Garrick
Half-Orc Male
Fighter 1
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Deity: St. Cuthbert
Current Experience: 0
Next Level: 1,000

18 Strength (+4) [10 points, +2 racial]
12 Dexterity (+1) [4 points]
14 Constitution (+2) [6 points]
12 Intelligence (+1) [6 points, -2 racial]
10 Wisdom (+0) [2 points]
6 Charisma (-2) [0 points, -2 racial]

Initiative: +1
Speed: 20’ Move (-10’ from Armour)

BAB: +1
Grapple: +5

Melee Attack Bonus: +6
Damage: 2d4+6 (Falchion)
AC: 15 (+1 Dex, +4 Armour), touch 11, flat-footed 14

Ranged Attack Bonus: +2 (30’ range)
Damage: 1d6+4 (Javelin)
AC: 15 (+1 Dex, +4 Armour), touch 11, flat-footed 14

Hit Points: 12
Fortitude Saves: +4
Reflex Saves: +1
Will Saves: +0

Feats:
Light Armour Proficiency
Medium Armour Proficiency
Heavy Armour Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Tower Shield Proficiency
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Weapon Focus (Falchion)
Monkey Grip

Abilities:
Darkvision 60’
Orc Blood

Skills:
+4 Climb [4]+0 (Str, Armour) 
+2 Intimidate [4]-2 (Cha)
-2 Jump [4]-6 (Str, Movement, Armour)

Languages: Common, Giant, Orc

Weapons and Armour: (48 lbs)
Falchion (2d4, 18-20/x2, 8 lbs)
5x Javelin (1d6, x2, 30’ range, 2 lbs ea.)
Scale Mail (+4 Armour, +3 Max Dex Bonus, -4 Armour Check Penalty, 30 lbs)

Equipment: (27 lbs) 
Wooden Holy Symbol of St. Cuthbert
Backpack (2 lbs)
*50’ Hemp Rope (10 lbs)
*Bedroll (5 lbs)
*4x Trail Rations (4 lbs)
*Whetstone (1 lb)
Waterskin (4 lbs)
Belt Pouch (0.5 lbs)
*11gp, 8sp, 9cp (0.5 lbs)

Total Equipment Weight: 75 lbs (Light Load; Max Load = 300 lbs)

 Description: 
   Garrick is ugly. Really, really ugly. It’s a common epithet to say that somebody looks like they’ve been smashed in the face with a brick, but the difference here is that Garrick really _has_ been smashed in the face with heavy, blunt objects, on a number of occasions, and it’s absolutely apparent. His nose is broken, giving it a strange slant to the left, and his face is scarred and malformed generally. His brow is thick and heavy, with big bushy black eyebrows that make this unfortunate trait even more pronounced. To top it off, his Orcish ancestry has gifted him with a pair of curved lower teeth that protrude considerably, almost like tusks. He has a mane of thick black hair, and a beard to match. His hair is perpetually matted and tangled. His eyes are dark, reddish brown and rather too small, seeming to peer out piggishly from under his pronounced brow. 

 All that said, and whilst he is undeniably not a pleasant sight, his appearance does at least seem to command some respect. Clad in piecemeal metal armour and bearing a large, wickedly curved sword at his hip, he’s obviously ready for any fight that might come his way. His confident, almost predatory, gait and his multitude of scars seem to suggest that he’s no stranger to battle, and the fact that he stands well over six feet and that his broadness and musculature suggest a bull rather than a human being only add to the general impression that he’s not really somebody to be tangled with.

Height: 6’5”
Weight: 260 lbs
Eyes: Red-brown
Hair: Black
Age: 18

 Background:
  Garrick never had a childhood as such. He’s unsure of the details of his parentage – his mother wasn’t exactly approachable, and in truth he never cared enough to ask. At any rate, he was born into a savage band of orcs, ogres and goblinkind, travelling here and there between different trade routes and never staying long enough in one place to attract too much adverse attention with their raiding activities. From the earliest age he was given no special treatment, save for the occasional spat comment of ‘half-breed’ or ‘thinblood’. He was treated much the same as the pure blooded orcish children, and expected to keep up with them. He was strong and tough, and keep up he did. His life was one of savagery, conflict, and the ever-present threat of death should he make a mistake. 

 Never particularly close to his mother or his pure blooded siblings, and his father of course being absent, the closest thing Garrick had to a parent as he grew up was a grizzled old  Ogre named Thrast. Way past his prime, Thrast was still a formidable warrior and for whatever reasons of his own he took a somewhat sadistic interest in Garrick. The young half-orc found some protection under his aegis, but he paid the price for it in the inordinately harsh training the Ogre put him through. He insisted that the child use his own falchion when they trained, a ludicrously large weapon even for a fully grown orc. For a child it was difficult to heft, yet alone wield effectively, yet with long practice, and as he grew, Garrick slowly came to be capable with the huge weapon. He had to learn fast, for Thrast held back very little in his training bouts with his young protégé. Many of the extensive collection of scars Garrick bears came from the blows of his one-time mentor.

  He was still little more than a child when the knights of St. Cuthbert descended on his tribe and annihilated it. That didn’t stop him from hefting his sword and fighting as hard as he knew how, of course, but it was certainly his youth that stayed the hand of whichever knight found him unconscious on the field of battle. He could have died there, like so many others, but instead he was taken captive and taken to St. Cuthbert’s temple. Many there considered that he should never have been captured, that he should have been cut down with the rest, and at first he did nothing to prove them wrong. He showed himself just as savage as his kin, resisting any attempts to talk reasonably with him and proving hostile to anybody approaching him. One man in particular, a priest named Dantan, made it his mission to rehabilitate Garrick. For some days he had no luck, Garrick either capriciously refusing to speak to him at all or snapping obscenities. It was only on the day that Garrick actually swung a punch at the priest that their relationship changed. Frustrated and angry, Dantan thrashed the boy soundly and left in disgust. 

 Next time he came, Garrick proved deferential and communicative. To his young mind, might made right, and having demonstrated his superior strength Dantan found it suddenly much easier to begin reshaping Garrick’s sensibilities. The boy’s savagery and surliness never really left him, but slowly it began to be focused into a devoted faith in St. Cuthbert. He showed a remarkably quick grasp of the faith’s tenets, and soon came to follow them almost fanatically. The temple is not entirely comfortable with his violent nature – it’s not good public relations to have such a savage and uncivilised proponent of the faith too prominent in the public eye. His devotion is valued, though, as is his great strength and considerable prowess. As such, the temple has sent him on his way to do St. Cuthbert’s work wherever he finds the need for it. His first priority is to commission a larger sword – the one he wields currently would be more than sufficient for most people, but with his background of training with Thrast it’s too small and light for his tastes. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Able Learner and Combat Expertise are the two feats (human bonus and 1st level).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Sorry about that..saw the Adaptive Learning in there for lvl 1 HP, and got the two confused. Sorry about that.


----------



## Starman (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm leaning toward a paladin right now, probably a half-elf. I'll work up some stats and a background when I get home tonight.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 18, 2005)

Eluvan: I like the history and have no problem with the feat since it makes perfect sense with your backstory. I am curious as the if I am reading the feat right, in essence it only frees up your off hand, while still enforcing the -2 penalty if you were to get a Large falchion later. Am I correct in that?


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 18, 2005)

Starman said:
			
		

> I'm leaning toward a paladin right now, probably a half-elf. I'll work up some stats and a background when I get home tonight.




That will definately shore up the fighting, but to be honest, the group is going to be weak in arcane casting, but who knows, depending on how you guys play it, that may never become a factor.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 18, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Eluvan: I like the history and have no problem with the feat since it makes perfect sense with your backstory. I am curious as the if I am reading the feat right, in essence it only frees up your off hand, while still enforcing the -2 penalty if you were to get a Large falchion later. Am I correct in that?




 Glad you like the history. 

 Right now the feat does nothing for me at all - Garrick's wielding a Medium falchion (a large one would have cost precisely ALL my starting money ), and the feat has no affect at all unless the character is wielding a weapon larger than his size category.

 The point, though, is that at the very first opportunity Garrick is intending to procure himself a Large falchion. He'll be able to wield it with a -2 penalty, and it deals 2d6 damage. Without the feat, he wouldn't be able to use it at all.


----------



## Starman (Dec 18, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> That will definately shore up the fighting, but to be honest, the group is going to be weak in arcane casting, but who knows, depending on how you guys play it, that may never become a factor.




Oh, I might play a sorcerer or something. I'm not set, yet.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Sorry about that..saw the Adaptive Learning in there for lvl 1 HP, and got the two confused. Sorry about that.




Nothing to be sorry about. 

Err... I just recalled that you do not have the Races of Destiny book... in case you do not know Able Learner, it's a human (and doppelganger) only feat, which must be taken at 1st level and allows all cross-class skills to be learned with 1 skill point per rank (but the maximum ranks are still figured normally).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanee: Then I should add skill monkey to your role as well then...


----------



## Legildur (Dec 18, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> I know that due to the racial, size, and rank abilities, he will have a min of +12 in Hide. I can accept that due to that. What I mean by obvious munchkin is just that, something like two 18s and the rest 8s.
> 
> We all have a touch of munchkin in us, but nothing that screams "I looked through all the books in order to make it impossible for me to fail" build...



I hear you.  I had already statted out (including racial adjustments) before I read your reply: Str 10 (4pts), Dex 18 (10pts), Con 14 (4pts), Int 12 (4pts), Wis 12 (4pts), Cha 8 (2pts).  28 PB doesn't go far   

So, did you say you wanted me to take Skill Focus (hide) at first level? </joke>

I was thinking about feats and Improved Initiative (it's always good to be first) or maybe Tactile Trapsmith (from Complete Adventurer - use Dex bonus instead of Int bonus for Search and Disable Device checks) are the main choices at the moment.  But happy to have your feedback about Tactile Trapsmith.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Thanee: Then I should add skill monkey to your role as well then...




Not really.  With only 5 skill points per level (except for the few HP levels), that's hardly amazing, but at least decent enough to actually have some useful skills. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur (Dec 19, 2005)

Initial draft of Flannad of clan Flanath
(still need to finalise equipment and appearance)
[SBLOCK=Flannad]
	
	



```
[b]Name:[/b] Flannad of clan Flanath
[b]Class:[/b] Rogue
[b]Race:[/b] Whisper Gnome
[b]Size:[/b] Small
[b]Gender:[/b] Male
[b]Alignment:[/b] Chaotic Good
[b]Deity:[/b] Olidamarra

[b]Str:[/b] 10 +0 	 [b]Level:[/b] 1[b]		  XP:[/b] nil
[b]Dex:[/b] 18 +4 [b]	 BAB:[/b] +0		  [b]HP:[/b] 7 (1d6+1)
[b]Con:[/b] 12 +1 	 [b]Grapple:[/b] -4[b]		  Dmg Red:[/b] nil
[b]Int:[/b] 14 +2 [b]	 Speed:[/b] 30ft.		  [b]Spell Res:[/b] nil
[b]Wis:[/b] 10 +0 [b]	 Init:[/b] +4[b]		  Spell Save:[/b] n/a
[b]Cha:[/b] 10 +0 	 [b]ACP:[/b] -0[b]		  Spell Fail:[/b] 10%
    
[b]          Base   Armor   Shld   Dex   Size   Nat   Misc   Total[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b]	  10	 +0	 +0     +4    +1     +0	   +0	  15
[b]Touch:[/b] 15[b]	 Flatfooted:[/b] 11
    
		[b]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b]		0      +1	  +1
[b]Ref:[/b]		2      +4	  +6
[b]Will:[/b]		0      +0         +0
    
[b]Weapon          Attack Damage      Critical[/b]

Dagger (melee)    +1     1d3       19-20/x2
Shortsword        +1     1d4       19-20/x2

Shortbow          +4     1d4          20/x2
Dagger (thrown)   +4     1d3       19-20/x2
    
[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Gnome, Halfling, Terran.
    
[b]Abilities:[/b] Low-Light Vision, Darkvision 60ft., Favored class: Rogue;
Weapon Familiarity (gnome hooked hammer), +1 racial bonus on attack rolls
against kobolds and goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against
monsters of the giant type, +4 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks,
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks; Rogue weapon & armour
proficiencies; Sneak attack (+1d6); Trapfinding.

[b]Spell-Like Abilities:[/b] 1/day -- silence (must be centered on Flannad's body),
ghost sound, mage hand, message. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + spell level.
    
[b]Feats:[/b] Tactile Trapsmith.
    
[b]Skill Points:[/b] 40	   [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 4/2
[b]Skills	               Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
Balance                  1    +4          +5
Climb                    2    +0          +2
Disable Device           4    +4    +2   +10
Escape Artist            1    +4          +5
Hide                     4    +4    +8   +16
Jump                     4    +0          +4
Listen                   4    +0    +2    +6
Move Silently            4    +4    +4   +12
Open Lock                4    +4    +2   +10
Search                   4    +4          +8
Spot                     4    +0    +2    +6
Tumble                   4    +4          +8
    
[b]Equipment:			    Cost      Weight[/b]
Armor, leather                      10gp        7lb
Shortsword                          10gp        1lb
Shortbow                            30gp        1lb
Arrows (20)                          1gp        3lb
Dagger                               2gp        0.5lb
Alchemists Fire                     20gp        1lb

Backpack                             2gp        0.5lb
Bedroll                              0.1gp      1lb
Blanket, winter                      0.5gp      0.5lb
Caltrops                             1gp        2lb
Case (map or scroll)                 0.1gp      1lb
Flint & steel                        1gp        -
Ink                                  8gp        -
Paper (10)                           4gp        -
Pouch, belt                          1gp        -
Rations, trail (per day) (x2)        1gp        0.5lb
Signal whistle                       0.8gp      -
Tindertwig (2)                       2gp        -
Tools, thieves', masterwork        100gp        2lb
Waterskin                            1gp        1lb
Whetstone                            1gp        1lb

[B]Coins:[/B]
Gold pieces (x5)                     4gp        0.1lb
Silver pieces (x5)                   0.5gp      0.1lb
[B]Total:[/B]                             200.0gp     23.2lb
    
			 [b]Lgt   Med   Hvy    Lift  Push[/b]
[b]Max Weight: (x3/4)[/b]       24   25-49 50-75    75   375
    
[b]Age:[/b] ??
[b]Height:[/b] 3'8"
[b]Weight:[/b] 33lb
[b]Eyes:[/b] gray
[b]Hair:[/b] light brown
[b]Skin:[/b] pale (light gray)
```
*Appearance:* 

*Background:* It had been a long year. A long year far from home. And a hard year. It seemed almost a lifetime ago that Flanadd of clan Falath had first ventured from his homeland in pursuit of a rogue halfling. The halfling went by the name of Rosco Hilltopple, but that was probably a simple alias. The worst part was the shame of it. The shame of a clan of Whisper Gnomes taken by a simple con and by a halfling. It was too much to bear. The clan's loss of a family heirloom was a disaster and disgrace, and they'd be the laughing stock of the families should word get out. Such was the shame that the deed was never spoken of again after the initial days.

It occurred during the celebrations for the matriach's 444th birthday - a momentous event. Many of the gnomes blamed themselves for the loss, citing that they should have seen it coming, or mentioned something they thought odd. But Rosco, or whatever his name really was, had been made welcome and had stayed for some time - it seems to make his plans and ingratiate himself; for he had, as Flanadd well knew, as he was one of many taken by the charismatic halfling.

As a young and impetuous gnome, Flanadd's blood boiled at the affront and the loss. Eventually he and his friend Skorlun Daergl swore an oath to each other to track down Rosco and see justice (and retribution) done.

'Twas a year ago that the friends set out with barely a word to anyone. And initially their hopes were high in returning to the clan as heroes. But as the weeks and months wore on, their morale subsided, and success looked less and less sure. Whoever Rosco was, he was elusive and left little sign of his passage - a glimpse by someone here, a victim there - just little things that a Whisper Gnome would recognise. And no sign of the heirloom either - so not even an option to steal it back or even buy it.

As time wore on, and each village and town began to look more and alike, funds ran out, and the friends were reduced to escalating their petty thievery to survive. But their luck ran out and a nasty encounter with the town guard left Skorlon dead and Flanadd with a badly wounded arm.

That was 2 weeks ago. The arm, now mostly healed thanks to a friendly priest, but a heart still heavy with the loss of his friend - particularly as he couldn't save him or even bury him without giving himself up (and he knew the penalty for that). Now Flanadd stands outside a bar, desperation increasing with no money, and no will to return home to an uncertain welcome. He licks his lips, wishing for the taste of a decent ale, and maybe a slice of warm bread, but more than anything else - a future![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Starman (Dec 19, 2005)

Okay, after wracking my brains for a concept, I think I came up with something. My character would start out as a paladin of Wee Jas. He grew up in the slums of Cauldron and saw a lot of bad things (as one often does in the slums). It jaded him and made him somewhat bitter, but he always wanted to do something about it. It also gave him a practicality (and fascination) about death that more sheltered people lack. One day, while examining the bodies of some recently murdered people, a cleric of Wee Jas came upon him. The cleric took the young man under his wing and soon after the youth felt a calling. He trained to become a paladin of Wee Jas. His superiors in the church have told him, though, that his path will take a turn soon, though. Unbeknowst to him, he is to be trained in the arts of magic. 

So, after a level or two of paladin, I would start taking wizard levels. Down the road, I might look at a level or two of Eldritch Knight. How does that sound?


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2005)

(If you want to go Eldritch Knight, you are way better off with Paladin/Sorcerer, BTW. Otherwise you will have too many important abilities.)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Starman (Dec 19, 2005)

That's true. I'll think about it. Either way, I'm going to start as a paladin.


----------



## hbarsquared (Dec 19, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> I thought about the warforged concept and am willing to let it go. However, most people will see him/her as nothing more than a sentient golem, and it may not always be easy for him to be accepted as a true being. I look forward to seeing the backstory for him, as well as his "birth" in Oerth.




This was an idea I had not thought of, but I really like it!  I'll construct (*ahem*, pun only slightly intended) a backstory with the warforged as a Cauldron wizard's golem that went arry (does anyone know how to spell that word?).  I should have the character up by this afternoon.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2005)

awry

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 20, 2005)

jeremy: Feel free to invent the Wizard as you see fit, and we will work it in. Who knows, perhaps the wizard and other members of this group can make a cameo in the solo campaign you are writing, which is quite good btw. I definately will have to alter some things up now to keep it a little surprising for you...

Thanee: Thank you for the info on the feat.

Starman: I have no problem with your switching over to sorc past lvl two, but I will still expect him to behave as he did when he was a paladin. His awakening magical ablities should be seen as a gift from Wee Jas and be honored as such. If he just reverts to simple spell slinger acting with no high moral value, you may start noticing the paladin abilities fading and become nothing more than a fighter sorc, minus the two extra fighter feats.

Eluvan: Thanks for the further clarification, and glad to see I wasn't very far off on my thoughts on the writing of it.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 20, 2005)

Legildur: I think you may want to recheck your money to lower the amount down to 5gp and some change vice 200gp remaining. Also choose which feat you would like and I have no problem with tactile touch. Just make sure your writing reflects how much he depends  on getting the "feel of the lock" vice analyzing with his eyes.

Eluvan: Half-orc fighter (primary fighter/secondary rogue later on)
Jeremy: Potential warforged atificer (primary arcane/secondary healer?)
Legildur: Potential Whisper Gnome Rogue (primary rogue/trapspringer spec)
Thanee: Human Paragon (future primary divine caster/triatery rogue)
Frukathka: Doppleganger (primary and secondary misc)
Starman: Paladin (Secondary melee/secondary secondary arcane caster later on)


----------



## Thanee (Dec 20, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> All I ask is that the chars be from Cauldron, and I will post more info on the city if some it seems there is any interest in starting this.




When you have the time, getting a few general infos about the city would be cool, to fit the background in. 

BTW, what is this pool/lake in the center of the map used for? Looks like a gigantic swimming pool. 

Is it refilled somehow (i.e. from an underground connection)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 20, 2005)

Filling the info in now. I am going to give a rough overview to help get this started, but plug in more specific stuff as we go. I am also going to lift the must be from Cauldron rule, but if you want to have your char already in the city, that is fine as well.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 20, 2005)

*moved to first post*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

Since this is taking place on Oerth are you going to use the name of the mountain range used in the campaign adventure, or the an Oeridian one?


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 20, 2005)

To be honest hadn't thought of that, as I am still winging a great deal of this. Let's just go with the one listed in the module for now.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 20, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Legildur: I think you may want to recheck your money to lower the amount down to 5gp and some change vice 200gp remaining. Also choose which feat you would like and I have no problem with tactile touch. Just make sure your writing reflects how much he depends  on getting the "feel of the lock" vice analyzing with his eyes.



The 200gp is total wealth (equipment plus little bit of coin).  Sorry for the confusion.

Feat selection is still very much a problem for me.  But I'll make a decision today sometime.

Decision made, Tactile Trapsmith it is.  One thing I've always seen with Rogues is the 'gambling' that occurs with traps and locks, so anything to improve that has got to be a good thing.  The combat side of things will have to wait - besides, the other characters seemed to have that pretty well covered.


----------



## Starman (Dec 21, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Starman: I have no problem with your switching over to sorc past lvl two, but I will still expect him to behave as he did when he was a paladin. His awakening magical ablities should be seen as a gift from Wee Jas and be honored as such. If he just reverts to simple spell slinger acting with no high moral value, you may start noticing the paladin abilities fading and become nothing more than a fighter sorc, minus the two extra fighter feats.




Oh, that's fine. The character will always consider himself a paladin/champion of Wee Jas no matter where his training takes him. I'm working up his stats now and will have them up shortly.


----------



## Starman (Dec 21, 2005)

All right, I think I'm finished. I ended up going with human, but otherwise he's pretty much the same as I envisioned. I did decide to go with Sorcerer later, so that's what he will start training in starting with his third level.

[sblock]Architan

Medium human 
Paladin 1
Hit Dice: 1d10+2 (12 hp) 
Initiative: -1
Speed: 30 ft.
Armor Class: 14 (-1 Dex, +5 Armor), touch 9, flat 14
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+3
Attack: greatsword +4 melee (2d6+3/19-20/x2) or dagger +3 melee (1d4/19-20/x2) 
Full Attack: greatsword +4 melee (2d6+2/19-20/x2) or dagger +3 melee (1d4/19-20/x2)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Smite evil 1/day
Special Qualities: Aura of good, detect evil
Saves: Fort +4, Ref -1, Will +3
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 8, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 16
Skills: Diplomacy +5(2), Knowledge(arcana) +1(1), Knowledge(religion) +3(3), Intimidate +4(1), Sense Motive +4(3)
Feats: Iron Will, Weapon Focus (greatsword)

Alignment: Lawful Good  

Languages: Common

Possessions: greatsword, dagger, chainmail, backpack, waterskin, flint and steel, whetstone, wooden holy symbol (Wee Jas), torch x2, traveler’s outfit x2, 31 gold, 9 silver, 6 copper

Architan, commonly called Arc, is a grim young man of nineteen years. He grew up on the streets of Cauldron. He has no idea who his parents where or are as they disappeared or abandoned him when he was young. Growing up on the streets of Cauldron, Arc had it tough. He was not fast enough, big enough, or smart enough to be very well off. He found himself at the mercy of thugs, toughs, and anyone who thought they could use him or abuse him. If it weren’t for two people he managed to befriend, Irrik and Zith, then he probably wouldn’t have survived. 

Irrik, a half-elf, and Zith, a human, were several years older than Arc, but they became good friends. Together the three of them managed to eke out a meager existence. While life was certainly still tough, at least Arc was surviving. His experiences made him bitter and angry, though. 

One day, when Arc was thirteen, he came across the bodies of two recently murdered people. It was nothing that he hadn’t seen many times before, but something was different that day. The young man felt an urge to not let these people rot on the streets. He began making an effort to bury them. During this, a cleric of Wee Jas came upon him. Thrum Vigid was impressed with Arc and took him to the local temple. There Arc worked and began to learn the ways of Wee Jas. Slowly Arc honed his anger into a grim resolve to do something for the downtrodden people of Cauldron. 

When he was eighteen, Arc felt a special call, and he began his paladin training in the service of his goddess. He has recently finished his intensive year-long initiation and is now ready to take on the evils of the world. A recently overheard conversation between Thrum and another priest about indicated something about his “path soon changing” has made him nervous, but he is ready to accept whatever Wee Jas asks of him.

Arc has thick, wavy black hair and dark eyes. He is a couple inches over six foot and weighs about 200 pounds. He generally dresses in dark red and black clothing. While he is not as angry as he used to be, he is still generally grim. He looks at his task as a serious one that has no time for lots of laughter and humor. Besides his goals of serving Wee Jas and helping the downtrodden of Cauldron, he has another more personal goal. He has recently learned that his friends Irrik and Zith have disappeared. He has vowed to learn their fate and mete out justice should it be required.[/sblock]


----------



## hbarsquared (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for your patience, everybody!  I apologize for getting this character out so much later than expected...

*Mannecinni*
Several years ago Penryn, a renowned wizardess from far-off lands, settled in Cauldron and opened a small magic shop that included various clockwork mechanisms, animated toys, and magic items of all types.  Her business was moderately successful, allowing her to experiment with new creations in her spare time.  A golem constructed of not only metal and gems, but wood and living tissue, was her culminating achievement.

The golem served where needed in the magic shop: retrieving items, aiding the wizard in her experiments, and even purchasing necessary components from nearby shopkeepers.  With the wizard's arcane mark emblazoned on its forehead, the golem was recognized as her creation wherever it ventured in the surrounding community.  Stoic and uncomplaining, the golem carried out its duties and followed instructions.

When Penryn, searching for a misplaced spell component, discovered several wooden carvings in the storage closet where her golem stood when unneeded, she realized she had somehow created something more than a simple automaton.  Not only had the golem developed sentience, but had begun to create truly wondrous and beautiful works of art.  She called him Mannecinni, the name of a great artist and sculptor from her homeland, and never again treated him like the mindless machine she thought she had created.
. . . . .​
Mannecinni enjoyed his newfound life as Penryn taught him the basics of civilization, from appropriate conversation to the complexities of morality.  He helped customers in the shop, surprising many with his humor and childlike demeanor, and sculpted many entertaining toys for the families that visited the shop, which Penryn would later enchant.  He developed many friendships, despite his odd appearance and history, and particularly loved spending time with the children when they entered the store.  He had begun as only a curiosity, but over time had embedded himself in the lives of those in their local community, and recognized as a friendly and familiar face.

It was when one of the children who regularly visited the shop suddenly disappeared that Mannecinni experienced a brand new emotion: worry.​
[sblock]

Male personality warforged artificer 1
LG Medium Construct (living construct)

*Init* -1 (-1 Dex); *Senses* Listen -2, Spot -2
*Languages* Common
__________________________________________________

*AC* 13, touch 9, flat-footed 13 (+2 armor, +2 shield -1 Dex); light fortification (25% chance to negate a critical hit or sneak attack)
*hp* 8 (1 HD)
*Immune* poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, effects that cause the sickened condition, and energy drain
*Fort* +2, *Ref* -1, *Will* +0 (Artificer Fort +0, Ref +0, Will +2; Con +2, Dex -1, Wis -2)
*Weakness* spells from the healing subschool and supernatural abilities that cure hit point damage or ability damage provide only half of their normal effect; vulnerability to _heat metal_, _chill metal_, _repel metal or stone_, _repel wood_, and _rusting grasp_
__________________________________________________

*Spd* 30 ft
*Melee* slam +1 (1d4+1) (+0 BAB, +1 Str) or 


Spoiler



*Melee*


 longspear +1 (1d8+1/x3) (+0 BAB, +1 Str) or


Spoiler



*Melee*


 spear +1 (1d8+1/x3) (+0 BAB, +1 Str)
*Ranged* spear -1 (1d8+1/x3) (+0 BAB, -1 Str)
*Space* 5 ft; *Reach* 5 ft
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* +1
*Atk Options* natural slam attack
*Combat Gear* _scroll of alarm_ (2) (25 gp, Item Creation), _scroll of sleep_ (2) (25 gp, Item Creation)
*Common Infusions* (CL 1st, or CL 2nd for Infuse Self, +1 melee touch, -1 ranged touch):
1st (3/day) - _light_, _repair light damage_, _shield of faith_, _skill enhancement_, _personal weapon augmentation_
__________________________________________________

*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 8, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 6, Cha 14 (28 point-buy)
*SQ* living construct traits, artificer knowledge, artisan bonus, craft reserve, disable trap, infuse self, item creation
*Feats* Scribe Scroll (Artificer bonus), Skill Focus (Use Magic Device) (1st-level)
*Skills* Craft (alchemy) +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int), Craft (sculpting) +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int) (+9 for warforged (repair kit)) Knowledge (arcana) +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int), Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int),  Search +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int), Spellcraft +7, (4 ranks, +3 Int) Use Magic Device +9 (4 ranks, +2 Cha, +3 Skill Focus) (+11 for scrolls (+2 artisan bonus)); *ACP* -2 (-2 shield); *ASF* 15% (15% shield)

*Possessions* Ccombat gear plus longspear (5 gp), spear (2) (4 gp), heavy wooden shield (7 gp), alchemist fire (2) (25 gp, crafted), alchemist frost (2) (25 gp, crafted), alchemist spark (2) (25 gp, crafted), warforged repair kit (50 gp), and 9 gp.  Total wealth: 200 gp (max at 1st-level),
__________________________________________________

*Living construct traits (Ex):* Cannot heal damage naturally; spells from the healing subschool and supernatural abilities that cure hit point damage or ability damage provide only half of their normal effect; vulnerability to _heat metal_, _chill metal_, _repel metal or stone_, _repel wood_, and _rusting grasp_; inert when hit points are less than 0 and greater than -10 and does not lose additional hit points; does not need to eat, sleep, or breathe.

*Artificer Knowledge (Ex):* +4 to detect whether a specific item has a magical aura, against DC 15.

*Craft Reserve (Ex):* 16 points remaining.

*Infuse Self (Ex):* Any infusion you cast that effects you (even if it effects others too) is cast at +1 level. (racial substitution level)

*Item Creation (Ex):* Can make a Use Magic Device check (DC 20 + caster level) to emulate each spell to create a magic item.  For purposes of meeting item prerequisites, the effective caster level equals artificer level +2.  If the item duplicates a spell's effect, it uses the actual artificer level as its caster level.

[/sblock]

Oh, and thank you, *Phyruss*, for your comment on my story hour.  I love to hear feedback!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm interested in being an alt for this game.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 23, 2005)

Lord Raven88: I will mark you down as the second alt.

Starman: Pally looks good, and as long as we are on the same sheet on how he will act after his new career path, we are good to go. However, if you don't mind, I would like you from time to time work in small little tells that his power is manifesting. I will let you decide on how to do it, but I think it will make it more "true" when it happens in game.

Jeremy: As I don't have my Races of Eberron book out, what did you lose when you took the racial substitution level? Also, I do look forward to seeing him being a bit out of touch with the world around him. With a Wis that low, he is going to suffer very strongly from the absent minded prof syndrome.

All: I will be making an RG thread in a few moments and will be will make the intro post as soon as histories are finalized and I have a rough idea that everyone is ready to go.

Edit: Here is the link : RG Thread


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 23, 2005)

Okay, Garrick's up in the RG thread. I'm good to go whenever, though I won't be at full posting capacity until after the New Year.


----------



## hbarsquared (Dec 23, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Jeremy: As I don't have my Races of Eberron book out, what did you lose when you took the racial substitution level? Also, I do look forward to seeing him being a bit out of touch with the world around him. With a Wis that low, he is going to suffer very strongly from the absent minded prof syndrome.




The warforged artificer does not actually lose anything for the first racial substitution level.  I believe this is to balance out the fact that a warforged artificer is a suboptimal choice, mechanically, (-2 Cha being the big one) and the +1 caster level bonus helps to make up for it.

The later substitution levels do replace class features, though.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 23, 2005)

Okay...looking forward to the history and seeing the rest of the chars in the RG thread.


----------



## hbarsquared (Dec 23, 2005)

Updated Mannecinni, above, as well as posted him in the Rogue's Gallery.

Lookin' forward to a fun game!


----------



## Legildur (Dec 23, 2005)

Flannad is posted.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 23, 2005)

Legildur: First they see him, then *poof* they don't..*L* This is going to be an interesting group I think. Just hope I can find a way to make you all want to work together.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 23, 2005)

I'll see, that I can finish up my character soon. I suppose you do not plan to start during the next 2 days? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Starman (Dec 24, 2005)

Arc is in the RG.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 24, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Legildur: First they see him, then *poof* they don't..*L* This is going to be an interesting group I think. Just hope I can find a way to make you all want to work together.



Just wait until he takes the Stealthy and Skill Focus (hide) feats!!! Mawahahahahahaha...  See, size is everything!  Size small that is


----------



## Starman (Dec 24, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Starman: Pally looks good, and as long as we are on the same sheet on how he will act after his new career path, we are good to go. However, if you don't mind, I would like you from time to time work in small little tells that his power is manifesting. I will let you decide on how to do it, but I think it will make it more "true" when it happens in game.




Sounds good to me.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 27, 2005)

All: Look for an opening post to be hitting the streets later today. I will only be working those in the RG into the initial opening, but it shouldn't be a problem to get late comers in as well.

Hope everyone's Christmas was a good one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 27, 2005)

All right, I am pretty busy currently. Too much to do and not enough time to do it in.   So I won't be able to play. Sorry.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 27, 2005)

Frukathka: Sorry to hear it, would you like me to slide you to an alt spot for later down the road?


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 27, 2005)

Ambrus: Are you still up for the game? If so, please throw me a line with a concept and lets get him hammered out for the kickoff.

Eluvan: Half-orc fighter (primary fighter/secondary rogue later on)
Jeremy: Potential warforged atificer (primary arcane/secondary healer?)
Legildur: Potential Whisper Gnome Rogue (primary rogue/trapspringer spec)
Thanee: Human Paragon (future primary divine caster/triatery rogue)
Starman: Paladin (Primary melee/secondary divine caster)
Ambrus: ???

Alt:
1)Lord Raven88


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 27, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Frukathka: Sorry to hear it, would you like me to slide you to an alt spot for later down the road?



Sure. Why the heck not? But I won't be playing a doppelganger. I'll join up as a Human Savant. The Savant is from Dragon Annual I. I'll send you the info on it. I 'd much rather play a Savant over having to take levels in Cleric, Wizard and Mystic Theurge.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 27, 2005)

I'll finish up my character this evening (most likely ), tho I will probably make some changes (going full cleric, I think).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanee: Will wait for your char to get put into RG before making the opening post, as well as to let Ambrus have enough time to let me know if he is interested in the game still.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 27, 2005)

Opening post is up for those who want to reply. I didn't want to post this early, but I have to go out tonight for a friend's late Christmas party.

Have fun everyone..

IC Thread


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 28, 2005)

Party was just canned, so I will be around this evening to resolve things as they potentially pop up.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your party. Thanks for adding my name to the thread title; I just now noticed it. I'm still interested in playing though I have to look over the party and campaign info a bit to see what I might like to play. I'll do that shortly and hopefully post a concept and perhaps a character this evening if all goes well.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 28, 2005)

*Raven*

Alright, I've decided to go with my initial idea (after reading about the inclusion of the Eberron races ) and make a changeling cleric or rogue/cleric, since the doppelganger is not going to join us.

I took one liberty in picking the Able Learner feat (as described above), which has Prerequisite: Human or Doppelganger, but given that changelings are the descendants of humans and doppelgangers, I suppose it's fine for them as well (and they really have the adaptability theme going for them as much as their ancestor races ). Anyways, if that's not fine with you, I can swap it out for Combat Expertise, of course.

So, unless there are any objections... all I need to do now is to decide between one of the two, while writing down the history... 


*Raven*
*Female Changeling, 1st-Level Rogue* (XP 0)
*Medium Humanoid (Shapechanger)*

*Hit Dice:* 1d6 (6 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 16 (+2 Dex, +4 armor), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/+2
*Attack:* Rapier +2 melee (1d6+2/18-20)
*Full Attack:* Rapier +2 melee (1d6+2/18-20)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Sneak Attack +1d6
*Special Qualities:* Changeling Traits, Minor Change Shape, Trapfinding
*Saves:* Fort +0, Ref +4, Will +2 (+2 vs sleep and charm effects)
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Skills:* Bluff +6(4), Climb* +6(4), Disguise +10(0), Escape Artist* +6(4), Hide* +6(4), Intimidate +2(0), Listen +6(4), Move Silently* +6(4), Open Lock +6(4), Search +6(4), Sense Motive +8(4), Sleight of Hand* +6(4), Spot +6(4), Tumble* +6(4); * Armor Check Penalty -2
*Feats:* Simple Weapon Proficiency, Rogue Weapon Proficiency, Light Armor Proficiency, Able Learner
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good

Raven stands 5 feet 8 inches tall and weighs 130 pounds. Raven is a shapechanger and in her preferred form of a raven-haired human woman the changeling has shoulder-long, raven-black hair, blue eyes, and fair skin. She is 19 years old.

Raven speaks Common, Elven and Gnome.

*Equipment:* Rapier, Dagger, Chain Shirt, Traveler's Outfit (2), Backpack, Bedroll, Scroll Case, Belt Pouch, Silk Rope (50 ft.), Sack, Waterskin, Sunrod (6), Tindertwig (6), Thieves' Tools, Wooden Holy Symbol of Dalt; 13 gp, 8 sp, 0 cp.

*Background:* Raven had left her clan many years ago. The lure of the big wide world out there was just too strong to resist, and there was little for her to do in her home. She traveled around the countryside, often staying in the larger cities for weeks or even months, before getting on the road again. Raven needed supplies and money for her travels and the cities were the easiest place to get those... often for free, though occasionally this led to a rather hasty departure. The young changeling was always strangely fascinated by locks, especially closed ones and the interesting content behind them. This curiosity often got her into trouble, but it also gave her practice in all sorts of useful skills of the trade... and the supplies and money to finance her travels.

The latest place Raven traveled to is a city called Cauldron, located inside the mouth of a dormant volcano, the name appeared quite striking. Like all cities, Cauldron has a lot of locked doors, too. During the first week in Cauldron, Raven learned of a talented locksmith called Darius, who had made the city his home. Figuring, that his house would be a great challenge for her still developing skills, Raven set out to find out what was hidden behind his house's locks.

When she had made it inside, Raven was completely surpised by Darius who had noticed her entrance, and as she was just about to turn around and dash out, he called out to her and asked her to wait, and even though her reason was all against it, something made her stay. As it turned out, Darius was actually quite intrigued by her exploits. He asked her a few questions about the reason for her intrusion, and seemed to be pleased to hear, that she only wanted to know if she could get inside. As a follower of Dalt, Darius had pledged his life towards building locks and locking mechanisms, but there are also the followers of Dalt, who are meant to figure out and open these locks. When he told her about this, Raven instantly knew what her life would be like, what this inner voice was, which always urged her forward and stirred up her curiosity. She decided to stay a little longer and listen to his teachings...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 28, 2005)

Eluvan: Half-orc fighter (primary fighter/secondary rogue later on)
Jeremy: Potential warforged atificer (primary arcane/secondary healer?)
Legildur: Potential Whisper Gnome Rogue (primary rogue/trapspringer spec)
Thanee: Changeling Priest (Primary Divine/minor rogue)
Starman: Paladin (Primary melee/secondary arcane caster)
Ambrus: ???

Thanee: I am fine with the Able Learner, especially if the priest is going for the well rounded vat of random information/skills. Just out of curiousity, which "branch" of changelings do you see Raven identifing the most with?

Ambrus: As you can see, we are going to be a little light on the arcane coming out of the gate, but honestly, play anything you would like to.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 28, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity, which "branch" of changelings do you see Raven identifing the most with?




I don't really know what you mean. 

I use the MM III for the changeling information, which is without the Eberron-specific background. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanee: Nevermind then, sorry about that.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 28, 2005)

Background is included in the above post now.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanee: The history looks good, so post her in the RG and feel free to hit the intro post when you feel up to it.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 28, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Ambrus: As you can see, we are going to be a little light on the arcane coming out of the gate, but honestly, play anything you would like to.



Well, I don't mind playing an arcane caster but I see that someone is playing an artificer. Admitedly I'm not that familiar with the class but aren't they arcane casters of some sort? I wouldn't want to be redundant.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 28, 2005)

While an artificer is a mage of a sort, they are more crafters of magical effects, than true mage. Again though, I don't want to force you into a class and in a few levels, the paladin will be going sorc, working towards Eldritch Knight. So the door is open for any class, so play the one you would like and we will go from there.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 28, 2005)

Jeremy and Starman: Since both of your chars are from Cauldron, would either of you like to take on the benefits and drawbacks of having one of the local hero traits? It will also be a RP thing, so unless you feel like adding that onto the pile, you are more than welcome to leave things as they are.

Ambrus: If your char is a local to the city, the choice will be yours also.

All: No pressure on this, but it was something I wanted to offer before we got things going since the opening slate is still clean.

Edit: I realized it was not fair for me to offer a trait to some and not to the others, so if any of the players do opt for a local trait, then those not from Cauldron are able to choose one trait from Unearthed Arcana. If none do take the option, then we will keep it as it stands.

Also going to edit the history and try to give more background to the city for future references.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 28, 2005)

Large edit and update to information on town on intro post page 1. Hope the information is useful and helps flesh out the city more for everyone.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update Phyrrus. What are the heroic traits you mentioned earlier? I can't seem to find any mention of them. Oh, would you mind using spells from the new Spell Compendium if I were to play a wizard (which seems likely at this point).


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 28, 2005)

Local Hero Traits:

Gnomish Racial trait *will keep name spoiler for now*

*Demonscarred*- One of your ancestors was a half-fiend. As a result, you carry some of that taint in you.

*Dream Haunted*- Your dreams are haunted by strange visions of tortured landscapes and deformed monsters. In some of the dreams, you are the deformed monster.

*Long Shadowed*- You are descended from a tribe of indigenous people who died out as a seperate tribe mny centuries ago. Still, this tribe's penchant for necromantic magic runs in your blood.

*Mark of the Beast*- One of your ancestors was a lycanthrope. Select a predatory animal of your choice; that animal feels a mystic bond with you.

*Nobility*:You were born into a noble family.

*Scarred Soul*: You've led a particularly rough life. Perhaps you're an orphan, or maybe you suffered some sort of traumatic experience as a child. Whatever the cause, your childhood experiences have left you jumpy and haunted. 

*Scion of Surabar*: You are a descendent of the man who discovered Cauldron, helped settle the region, and aided in the defeat of a demonic army.

*Touched in the Head*: You are a little crazy.

*Wyrm Blooded*:One of your ancestors was a half-black dragon. You have some sort of distinctively draconic feature, be it reptilian eyes, scales on the back of your hands, or tiny vestigal horns on your head.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm thinking of playing a gnomish wizard who specializes in force magic, divinations and utility spells. He'd be a Cauldron native who's family has long been entrenched in the local gnomish quarter/neighbourhood as bookbinders.

Could I perhaps know what the gnomish racial trait is?


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 28, 2005)

I will be picking up the Spell Comp tomorrow when I run some errands, so after I pick it up and look over the spells in question, I will let you know if they can fly or not.

[sblock]Spoiler for Gnomish Racial trait: Plague Child: One of your ancestors lived during a time of great illness. You are especially resistant to diseases, but find the prospect of becoming sick yourself horrifying.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Dec 28, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Edit: I realized it was not fair for me to offer a trait to some and not to the others, so if any of the players do opt for a local trait, then those not from Cauldron are able to choose one trait from Unearthed Arcana. If none do take the option, then we will keep it as it stands.



Thanks Phyrrus, originally when I read this I thought that I wouldn't bother, but after checking the SRD, the Nightsighted, Quick, Skinny, and Slippery traits all have some appeal for Flannad.  I'll make a decision later.

Legildur (aka Flannad of Clan Flanath)


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 28, 2005)

I am about to turn in, but I wanted to make one last statement on the trait option. I have no problem with them being taken, otherwise I wouldn't have offered them, but I will take the RPing of them serious. If it winds up being just another way to squeeze extra points in somewhere but the drawbacks are never mentioned, I have no prob with removing the pros and cons down the road.

Great opening post Legildur and I will see if anyone else has posted up in the morning before I allow Flannad the pleasure of seeing it all first by beating everyone there..


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's a proposed character background. Let me know what you think and feel free to offer any suggestions or comments that occur to you.[sblock]Born at the end of the small street known as Bookend in the gnome quarter of the bustling city of Cauldron, Ambrogino was only one of many children of the extended Prospero family. He grew up in the same rooms above his family's bookbinding workshop in which his grandfather had taken his first steps. Ambrogino was indoctrinated at an early age into the business which had brought prestige upon his family name for generations. Their fine leather bindings were considered amongst the best in the region, at least by those who took an interest in such things. The book making business was in fact the livelihood for all the residents of Bookend; everyone in the neighbourhood was somehow involved in the business: papermakers, rag-men, bleachers, calenderers, stationers, leather workers, gilders, limner or scribes. Scholars, priests, wizards and nobles traveled to Bookend even from distant cities to purchase the community's wares.

Although it was to Garl Glittergold that most of those in Bookend prayed to for prosperity and protection, it was perhaps Boccob that marked Ambrogino as destined for something greater than the simple life of a bookbinder. Ambrogino's curiosity and precociousness were evident to his family and their neighbours even as early as his first year when he learned to walk and talk surprisingly quickly. As he grew, few in the community could deny his gift for the sciences; mathematics, astrology, theology, literature, alchemy, magic... there were few of the books that were bound by his family which he failed to read before they were sent to their new owners. As the years passed, he quickly grew into the neighbourhood sage of sorts, respected and well liked. When he reached his teens, it became clear that it would be a sin if his great intellect were allowed to be wasted, but proper education and wizardly apprenticeship was exhorbitantly expensive. The community of Bookend came together and  held several local charitable events to help the Prospero family to cover the costs of Ambrogino's education. And so it was that Ambrogino studied long and hard, surviving the many jibes from the sons and daughters of the bourgeoisie and noble families who were his peers, to graduate as a journeyman wizard of Cauldron.

Now he seeks to make his family and friends in Bookend proud; to repay them for their faith in him and his abilities; to somehow make their world and their lot in life better. Above all, Ambrogino has a great love for books and the written word. He believes that Boccob offers guidance by hiding revelatory words and passages scattered through the collected writings of mortals. He seeks the hidden wisdom and knowledge within books, all books. 

I would see Ambrogino choosing to focus on divination and utility spells and preferring to focus on force related magics for both offense and defense rather than energy based magics which he would consider more crude and pointlessly destructive.

If the Complete Arcane were allowed, I could foresee Ambrogino seeking to take some levels in Geometer or perhaps Mage of the Arcane Order if the order existed, perhaps progressing towards Argent Savant depending how the campaign progresses. Otherwise, he might have an interest in pursuing the path of the Loremaster or Archmage. His feats would focus on improving or augmenting his spell casting abilities (perhaps via meta-magic); again the exact selection would depend on whether Complete Arcane would be allowed or not.[/sblock]


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 28, 2005)

I really like the background, and while it would be nice to see the geometer class played out, I don't see Cauldron as having a true "Arcane Order" group. Go ahead and stat him up and run with it. I will be getting off work soon and will stop by the FLGS and pick up my copy of Spell Comp.

Also, feel free to give yourself Profession (bookbinding) at 2 ranks if you would like to represent your story.


----------



## Starman (Dec 28, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> *Scarred Soul*: You've led a particularly rough life. Perhaps you're an orphan, or maybe you suffered some sort of traumatic experience as a child. Whatever the cause, your childhood experiences have left you jumpy and haunted.




I wouldn't mind taking this one.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 28, 2005)

Ambrus: One more thing, while I don't have a prob with other sources being used once the game progresses, in the beginning, I would like to keep the number of "unique" spells low. I will allow 1/3 of his starting spells to be non-canon, but the rest need to come from the PHB.

Afterwards, if he researches/finds a wider variety of spells, that can be IC'ed as it happens, but most teachers of arcane lore in Cauldron will not know more than a handful of spells they would be willing to teach to a true novice.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 28, 2005)

Starman: I thought with your history, you might find this one up your alley. I typed up a cheat sheet and brought it in with me, so here are the pros and cons of it.

[sblock]Benefit: You gain a +2 bonus on Initiative checks.
Drawback: Your experiences have left your mind less able to deal with trauma, and as a result you suffer a -1 penalty on Will saves.
Roleplaying Ideas: You are quick to anger, jumpy, and possibly even a little hyperactive. You're prone to feelings of paranoia and unfounded fear.[/sblock]

If you think you can work those into your char, even once he heads down the road of Eldritch Knight, then the trait is all yours...


----------



## Starman (Dec 28, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Starman: I thought with your history, you might find this one up your alley. I typed up a cheat sheet and brought it in with me, so here are the pros and cons of it.
> 
> If you think you can work those into your char, even once he heads down the road of Eldritch Knight, then the trait is all yours...




I think I can work with that. It should be fun to roleplay.


----------



## Starman (Dec 28, 2005)

Thinking about the Scarred Soul, I think I'd like to change one of my feats to better fit the character. I had Iron Will, but I'd like to change it to Great Fortitude if that's all right. I think it makes a better fit.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 28, 2005)

Starman: Sounds fine to me. Go ahead and edit the Char sheet to reflect everything and if you want to tweak the history some that is fine also.

All: With Starman taking the trait, it now opens up the option for those with Unearthed Arcana to add a trait as well. If you do not have it, tell me what manner of trait you would like your char to have and I will look it up from my side. Leaving work now, but will be back shortly.


----------



## Starman (Dec 28, 2005)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Starman: Sounds fine to me. Go ahead and edit the Char sheet to reflect everything and if you want to tweak the history some that is fine also.




Done and done.


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks, and now to wait for about two more intro responses before I resolve it for those who are at the scene..


----------



## Phyrrus (Dec 29, 2005)

All: Just wanted to ask if anyone else was interested in the trait option before I press on? Not trying to force it, but if you are looking for that little bit of IC flavor to a char, it is there for the taking.

Also wanted to say I am really liking the flavor of the opening posts and hope I can match it as we get things rolling.

I will try to have the next move ready by 9:30 tonight, as I want to give Thanee at least until 9 to let me know if he wants to be added in later, or with everyone else.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 10, 2006)

Should we? And if we did, would everyone want the same people, or do we wind the clocks back and begin at the start totally?

I have no data saved besides what was salvaged, so if people want a totally fresh slate, down to chars we could do that.

Just wanting to see what the thought is on it.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 11, 2006)

*bump*

Just to see if perhaps it slipped through the cracks the first time it went up...


----------



## Malvoisin (May 11, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> *bump*
> 
> Just to see if perhaps it slipped through the cracks the first time it went up...




Phyrrus,

I just thought I'd mention that if you need to recruit some new players for this game, I'm very interested. 

Malvoisin


----------



## Phyrrus (May 11, 2006)

Malvoisin:

You will be #1 on the recruit list...

You also have e-mail.


----------



## Legildur (May 11, 2006)

Phyrrus,

I'm just waiting to see what happens with the 8th May backup before chiming in.  Otherwise, Flannad the Whisper Gnome Rogue is ready and waiting....

Legildur

Edit: Looks like the more recent database is no good.  Anyway, Flannad is here.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 12, 2006)

I will give the others until tomorrow before I open the recruiting back up and we just restart from the intro. I will try to move it along faster the second time so we do not get bogged down in the muck.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 12, 2006)

Legildur and Malvoisin:

Just to let the both of you know, I will be closing this thread down this afternoon and restarting a new recruitment/info thread for the game for the three remaining slots.

Legildur: Hope you don't mind going through the intro again, and I promise I am going to mix it up enough that it won't be 100% the same. So I wouldn't recommend going into auto-pilot too quickly...


----------



## Legildur (May 12, 2006)

Noted.  Just keep a slot open for me (inlaws will be in town and I'll not be on the Net much).

Legildur


----------



## Malvoisin (May 12, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Legildur and Malvoisin:
> 
> Just to let the both of you know, I will be closing this thread down this afternoon and restarting a new recruitment/info thread for the game for the three remaining slots.
> 
> Legildur: Hope you don't mind going through the intro again, and I promise I am going to mix it up enough that it won't be 100% the same. So I wouldn't recommend going into auto-pilot too quickly...




Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## TresGeek (May 12, 2006)

Interested!    I'll be watching for the new thread.


----------

